# PCGH-Leserwahl 2018: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2018: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*

						Seit dem Bestehen von PC Games Hardware suchen wir jedes Jahr aufs Neue die beliebtesten Hersteller und die besten Produkte - das Jahr 2018 bildet natürlich keine Ausnahme. Machen Sie mit bei der PCGH-Leserwahl 2018 und stimmen Sie für Ihre Favoriten! Die Redaktion hat bereits eine Vorauswahl getroffen, Sie müssen lediglich abstimmen, wer in Ihrer Gunst in Front liegt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2018: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*


----------



## Ogami (11. Dezember 2018)

Zeitschrift des Jahres?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Dezember 2018)

Kommt da nicht nur eine in Frage? Warum also abstimmen? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (28. Dezember 2018)

Teilgenommen.

Ausnahmsweise waren die Entscheidungen dieses Jahr sehr simpel.


----------



## KaneTM (28. Dezember 2018)

Teilgenommen! Gibt's die Ergebnisse dann gleich Anfang Januar oder wann ist damit zu rechnen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Dezember 2018)

Moin!

Voraussichtlich Mitte/Ende Januar online und Anfang Februar dann auch im Heft.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (16. Januar 2019)

Preis-Leistungs-Tipp	
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X	
AMD Ryzen 5 2600	
Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 GDDR5X

Hmmm schade, ich dachte eher dass dort ne 570/580 auftaucht... Weil die 1060 jetzt ja nicht so der Knüller in Relation ist (P/L)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Januar 2019)

pilzsammler2002 schrieb:


> Hmmm schade, ich dachte eher dass dort ne 570/580 auftaucht... Weil die 1060 jetzt ja nicht so der Knüller in Relation ist (P/L)



Das habe ich mich beim Sichten der Werte zwar auch gefragt (und es deckt sich mit unseren Empfehlungen), aber die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer sah die GTX 1060 vorne.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Januar 2019)

Oh, großer Fehler in der Auswertung - AMD war tatsächlich dieses Jahr vor Intel.
Hier mal die Rohdaten:

AMD: 54,60%
Intel: 44,88%

Der Artikel wurde korrigiert.


----------



## purzelpaule (16. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich beim Sichten der Werte zwar auch gefragt (und es deckt sich mit unseren Empfehlungen), aber die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer sah die GTX 1060 vorne.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Liegt wohl daran, dass wirklich subjektiv entschieden wird. Spiegelt sich ja schließlich auch in den Verkäufen wieder. Obwohl mMn mehr für 580/570 spricht, kaufen die meisten 1060.


----------



## wuchzael (16. Januar 2019)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass wirklich subjektiv entschieden wird. Spiegelt sich ja schließlich auch in den Verkäufen wieder. Obwohl mMn mehr für 580/570 spricht, kaufen die meisten 1060.



It just works 

Für mich persönlich ist auch die 2070 Platz 1 Energiesparer zumindest fragwürdig (hätte hier eher eine APU oder einen Mobile Chip vorne gesehen) und Assassins Creed Odyssey Platz 2 Spiele-Top-Technik bei den gebotenen Framerates fast lächerlich.

Aber das Volk hat gewählt und so sieh es aus  


Grüße


----------



## pilzsammler2002 (16. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich beim Sichten der Werte zwar auch gefragt (und es deckt sich mit unseren Empfehlungen), aber die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer sah die GTX 1060 vorne.



Jo, ist ja auch "nur" eine Umfrage gewesen 

Gibt es Infos was hinter der 1060 kommt?


----------



## bruderbethor (16. Januar 2019)

pilzsammler2002 schrieb:


> Preis-Leistungs-Tipp
> AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
> AMD Ryzen 5 2600
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 GDDR5X
> ...



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke ...


----------



## Krabonq (16. Januar 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Battlefield 5
> Assassin's Creed Odyssey
> Call of Duty: Black Ops 4



Von den PCGH Lesern hätte ich besseres erwartet.

BF5 in der Technik kann ich verstehen, aber der Rest...? Traurig.


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Januar 2019)

@PCGH: Wirds auch einen Detailübersicht geben, was wieviel Prozent der Stimmen abbekommen hat?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Januar 2019)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> @PCGH: Wirds auch einen Detailübersicht geben, was wieviel Prozent der Stimmen abbekommen hat?



Meinst du sowas? http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-C...l-2017-AMD-Ryzen-Intel-Coffee-Lake-S-1247897/

Mal sehen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Flossenheimer (16. Januar 2019)

Genau sowas, am besten wäre es aber noch mit ner Grafik, die ganzen Prozente und das drumherum aus dem Text zu lesen ist so ne Sache


----------



## VikingGe (16. Januar 2019)

Irgenwie hat die PCGH-Leserschaft wohl wirklich noch nicht so ganz verstanden, was "Preis-Leistungs-Tipp" bedeutet. 2700X? GTX 1060? Das eine ist das Topmodell eines Herstellers und das andere kostet 100€ mehr als die RX 570 für bestenfalls 20% mehr Leistung. Bei den Grafikkarten hätte ja sogar die 1070 Ti noch mehr Sinn gemacht.


----------



## yummycandy (16. Januar 2019)

Noctua hinter Be Quiet bei Lüftern?? Bei CPU-Kühlern kann ichs ja noch verstehen, aber dort?


----------



## LastManStanding (16. Januar 2019)

Top Produkt des jahre Platz 2:
Geforce 2080Ti ???
Nvidia RTX DAS müsste da stehen weil sie eine Tolles Future auf den Weg gebracht haben

Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage WAS macht ein Top Produkt aus! Hohe Leistung ?
Wenn man Ray Tracing honorieren möchte ist Höchstens Nvidia RTX als Produkt-Reihe hervorzuheben.

Aber Die 2080Ti als einzelnes Produkt gesehen hat ja eigentlich  Nur einen "Vorteil" und der ist auch noch ziemlich gering auf die Letzten Jahre umgemünzst. 30% mehr Leistung was eigentlich gar keinen Vorteil wiederspiegelt sondern eine Regulär zu erwartender Vorgang. Die sogar nur halb so hoch ausfällt wie zuvor. Das nach fast 3 Jahren, inclu extrem schlechter Verfügabrkeit zum Start. Mit hoher ausfallrate, hohen Preis, In der doppelten Chip Größe, Und nicht nutzbaren Futures. Die wenn sie denn mal akut werden, diese Karte zu wenig Leistung bietet.


----------



## Bevier (16. Januar 2019)

Bei ein paar der gewählten Produkte fragt man sich doch, lesen die PCGH-Leser ihre Zeitschrift überhaupt oder sind sie nur nicht in der Lage das dort Gelesene auch aufzunehmen? Oder waren die Bezeichnungen zu kompliziert gewählt, dass es einfach missverstanden werden musste? Aber bei den ständigen, dümmlichen Fanboy-Kriegen im Forum wundert einen eh nichts mehr in diesem Bereich... -.-


----------



## purzelpaule (16. Januar 2019)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Noctua hinter Be Quiet bei Lüftern?? Bei CPU-Kühlern kann ichs ja noch verstehen, aber dort?



Wie ich bereits sagte: subjektiv. Die meisten kaufen Be Quiet... und diese Käufer werden dann auch für diese Marke abstimmen. Ich kaufe ja auch keinen Mercedes und stimme bei der Autowahl für BMW... wenn man dann so denken würde, wäre die Entscheidung ja beim Kauf falsch gewesen (zumindest ist die psychologisch so). Man redet in der Regel das stärker, was man selbst besitzt, als Dinge die man nicht besitzt. Das ist meist nur anders wenn man für Dinge entscheidet die außerhalb der eigenen Reichweite liegt. Z.B. Nutzer von Grafikkarten im Low-End-Bereich stimmen für Karten im Highend eher objektiv ab, da sie selbst nicht in der betroffenen "Region" beteiligt sind. Menschen handeln selten rational, denn dann müssten sich die meisten Gamer z. B. für einen Ryzen 2700 oder 2600 bei der Wahl zum Kauf einer CPU entscheiden, da hier das P/L-Verhältnis objektiv am Besten ist.


----------



## XXTREME (16. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kommt da nicht nur eine in Frage?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ja...Metal Hammer .


----------



## Kondar (16. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kommt da nicht nur eine in Frage? Warum also abstimmen?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Werbung für Gamestar?   

Egal.
Finde aber verdammt oft Be quiet in den top 3.
Genrell ist die Liste  sehr ~interessant.


----------



## Kondar (16. Januar 2019)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Irgenwie hat die PCGH-Leserschaft wohl wirklich noch nicht so ganz verstanden, was "Preis-Leistungs-Tipp" bedeutet. 2700X? GTX 1060? Das eine ist das Topmodell eines Herstellers und das andere kostet 100€ mehr als die RX 570 für bestenfalls 20% mehr Leistung. Bei den Grafikkarten hätte ja sogar die 1070 Ti noch mehr Sinn gemacht.



jein.
hast zwar Recht wenn man es so betrachtet aber ich glaube zur Zeit der Umfrage kostet der 2700X ~310€ und das Top-Mainstream- Modell von Intel ~700€
Da sind die 310€ fast schon geschenkt gegegen. 

Für mich war die RX 570 4GB mit ~90€ inc. zwei! top Spielen der absolute P/L Knaller.
Als CPU der 1600X für ~110€


----------



## ZeXes (16. Januar 2019)

Ganz interessant finde ich ja wer bei Spieleversender des Jahres auf Platz 2 ist.

Ein ominöser Key-Händler. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich habe auch schon bei MMOGA bestellt ,aber wirklich seriös sind die auch nicht.
Glaube die haben ihre Hauptzentrale irgendwo in China und wer weiß wo die ihre Keys herkriegen. 

Naja.


----------



## XXTREME (16. Januar 2019)

Ich kaufe da nur . Außer es sind Sales bei Steam .


----------



## Rolk (17. Januar 2019)

Spiele "Top Technik" und "Top Gameplay" sind gleich. Stimmt das tatsächlich oder copy and paste Fehler?

Wobei mich die Ergebnisse bei beiden Rubriken erstaunen würden.^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Januar 2019)

Es ist kurios, aber es stimmt. Triple-checked.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Januar 2019)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Irgenwie hat die PCGH-Leserschaft wohl wirklich noch nicht so ganz verstanden, was "Preis-Leistungs-Tipp" bedeutet. 2700X? GTX 1060? Das eine ist das Topmodell eines Herstellers und das andere kostet 100€ mehr als die RX 570 für bestenfalls 20% mehr Leistung. Bei den Grafikkarten hätte ja sogar die 1070 Ti noch mehr Sinn gemacht.



Viele Abstimmende scheinen nach dem Prinzip "ist dem, was ich gerade nutze, am ähnlichsten" vorzugehen. Anders kann ich mir auch Teufel auf Platz 1 bei Lautsprechersystemen (nur noch ein PC-Boxen-Set überhaupt im Programm und das ist sehr alt) oder Thermaltake auf Platz 2 bei Wasserkühlern (sie bieten 1-2 an, ich kenne aber niemanden der diese empfohlen oder gekauft hätte) erklären. Auch die Abstimmung über Spiele dürfte eher "ich bin Fan" denn technische oder Gameplay-Qualitäten widerspiegeln.


----------

